

New start-up links web shoppers with bricks and mortar - Zarbazan
http://sanfrancisco.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/othercities/washington/stories/2010/10/04/story13.html?b=1286164800^4026811&s=industry&i=high_tech

======
Kalob
Hm. Seems like these Russkies are using some kind of "secret sauce"
crawler/parser? And it does check "in stock" info on-the-fly? Plus stores are
not even involved in the process of aggregating the inventory?

------
john2133
Wow. That's ambitious. Let's see how they will compete with Milo. Goodzer will
have better coverage obviously 'cause they cover small stores as well. iPhone
app coming I guess?

------
QuantumGood
I always figured Google Catalog Search would do something like this. I guess I
should have called up Larry or Sergey and suggested it before they closed it
down :)

